# Snow Trac ST4 new owner, looking for connections.



## Mamesman

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, I don't see much on here for Snow Trac Only discussions? If there are other places that would be a better posting area please let me know. 

I made the jump into the Snow Trac ownership life, not that this makes the wife happy in any way right now, but on a cold winters day when we load up and head for the cabin in a nice heated cab I am sure that will change. Or at least I hope it will, or that cab will get really cold really quick! 

However, now I need help finding sources for advice, parts, parts makers familiar with these track rigs (machine shops, etc) and any other information that will help clean up, maintain and upgrade this machine. Any info greatly appreciated, thanks in advance. 

This rig came with a book that has some original information on operation, maintenance, etc., but it also has a couple dozen pages about the use of the rig by the USAF for the White Alice project?? Several military bulletins about testing the machine, the flaws found, the discussion about those flaws and the corrective actions taken. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Melensdad

When I started the snowcat area we were pretty much exclusively a Snow-Trac group but we now are open to everyone, _even people with Kristi snocats._

That said, this is really the area for the ATA, which is a group that discusses ATA news.  I'm sure you will get some hits here.  

And welcome to the group!


----------



## JimVT

it a surprise   is good reading if your looking for help.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=25189&highlight=Suprise&page=2


----------



## Moosemeat

I bought my first ST about 30 years ago from a Gold Miner at Gunsite Mountain. Its actually a Snow Master that has been beaten and modified with narrow tracks. I cant remember why but I took it all apart and left it in the back forty with other attempted projects. Raising a kid and building a house I guess. A few days ago I got a wild hair and picked up and old ST4 here in Homer. Caught the bug! I've just about got the engine out and will send it to someone that can make it like new. There's big differences between the ST4 and the SM but it looks like a lot of the parts will interchange. My ST4 has all bogies instead of the big idler in front. I have nothing to offer but questions. Lots of questions! I really appreciate finally being able to register and get on this site. If you guys don't mind I'll be bugging the heck out of you! I want to restore the ST4 mechanically to like new condition but leave the old multi colored paint job. I think my Dad called that a "Sleeper". I'll post some pictures when I figure out how. Thanks again for the site.


----------



## redsqwrl

welcome aboard moose meat. couple in the yard. the camo one was somebodies moose meat hauler.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

was it clarence lemay you got the snow master from by chance. you have my number in th pm call me i have cases line bored and ready to go together. i also have bob esties  lineboring equipment up here in nome now


----------



## Moosemeat

Snowtrac Nome said:


> was it clarence lemay you got the snow master from by chance. you have my number in th pm call me i have cases line bored and ready to go together. i also have bob esties  lineboring equipment up here in nome now


Thanks Don. I'm still learning to navigate the site and missed your post. I cant remember the fella's name, I'm sure he was mining on Alfred Creek back in the day. Anyways, I figured out I have a fairly useless engine so picked up a 127 from Steve. Lots of funny stories in life, Slim S. had a cherry ST4 for sale in ANC for 8500. I didn't have that much so paid 3500 for this beat to shit SM. When Slim heard about my purchase he hollered at me. WTF! haven't you ever heard of Horse Trading? Woulda taken 4 G's for it. Oh well, still not much of a horse trader...I guess it's the journey.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Snowtrac Nome said:


> was it clarence lemay you got the snow master from by chance. you have my number in th pm call me i have cases line bored and ready to go together. i also have bob esties  lineboring equipment up here in nome now


when are you going to pickup the TENT?


----------



## Whoaisaywhoa

JimVT said:


> it a surprise   is good reading if your looking for help.
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=25189&highlight=Suprise&page=2


Perfect help - your a good man Jim!


----------

